# Bandcamp Facebook integration



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I thought this may be of some interest to people. I am huge fan of the bandcamp site, and they keep improving it. They have some new Facebook integration tools that are great. You can make a landing page on Facebook that shows your discography and the bandcamp media player with just a few clicks. I just did it with my band's Facebook page and it looks fantastic.


----------

